# Does anyone know how to get a city tax emblem in Chicago



## Carlos Danger (May 6, 2015)

Basically, I'm ready to start driving for Uber in Chicago but I still need to get a city tax emblem. I've never heard about such thing and I haven't been able to find much about it on line. Does anyone know how to get a city tax emblem?


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Isn't that just for Chicago residents?


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

here ya go&#8230; took a 15 second Google search&#8230;

http://chicityclerk.com/city-stickers-parking/about-city-vehicle-stickers/


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 6, 2015)

Actually, a city sticker is completely different thing than a city tax emblem but I have this issue under control.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Ok… I'm glad I don't have to deal with that stuff.


----------

